# Revell plastic kit model MOSKVA



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

VERY GOOD, DOES IT ARRIVE WITH EXTRA GLUE?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice model, but far too many parts and the instructions are only in Russian. A lot of parts are missing and the box was damaged when in shipping. Tsk tsk! Airfix would have done better.


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

Think she is missing a few parts in real life as well 😉


----------

